# Cordless Hole Hawg/Angle Drill/Stud & Joist Drill



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone have a Cordless Hole Hawg/Angle Drill/Stud & Joist Drill? How has it held up, what brand models?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee one. Love it! I even mixed cement with it one time, I was in a pinch… My master liked it so much he had to buy one for his truck.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The Milwaukee 2809-20 (bare tool super hawg) has some decent free tools with it, Big Hawg hole saw kit, self feed bit kit or fuel hackzall . All most my tools are Dewalt, don't have much Milaukee batteries other wise i'd get one. Looking at the Dewalt DCD460 or DCD470


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dewalt has stepped up their game for sure. I haven’t tried their’s, but I have no doubt there’s much difference. I was skeptical about a tool that uses so much power in a cordless version, but mine does the trick very well!


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Dewalt has stepped up their game for sure. I haven’t tried their’s, but I have no doubt there’s much difference. I was skeptical about a tool that uses so much power in a cordless version, but mine does the trick very well!


 How long have you had it? Does it murder batteries? Does it perform as a replacement to a corded superhawg or a supplement?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> How long have you had it? Does it murder batteries? Does it perform as a replacement to a corded superhawg or a supplement?


It does have a break, like if you hit a nail or something it just stops instead of slamming it into a stud or something. Nice, but I know what I’m looking for when that happens. A bit annoying. We used it exclusively on a two bath fire job, closest to new con I’ve come across and I don’t remember changing the battery.
I won it here not long after I joined. To be honest, we’ve put more hours on my master’s with no problems. In fact, the only time we used the corded dewalt was to mix cement.


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

I’ve got the cordless Milwaukee super hog with the quick release chuck. I use it a lot on new construction, and remodels. I use the big hawg 3 tooth hole saws- 2 1/8”, 2 9/16” & 3 5/8”. I have many 5 amp hour batteries, and 1- 8 amp hour. The tool is a beast. It has a clutch for when the bit hits nails, it won’t blow the gear out. It is awesome not having to pull an extension cord around the job all the time.

If drilling through nominal lumber, it’ll use up some battery, But if you have a few batteries, no problem. I also have the rapid charger that will charge 3 M18’s at the same time, and quick. 

This drill is one of the most worthwhile purchase I have made


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

Yep- 22 posts in 4 years


----------



## Aurneriel (Oct 11, 2021)

I use an angle drill from Milwaukee, and it's definitely a high-quality angle drill. If you are a contractor, it is very important for you to anticipate the narrowest jobs. The ball-bearing design of the tool makes it ideal for work requiring high torque. You will do yourself a huge favor by purchasing this beautifully designed nozzle for drilling at right angles.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Nozzle for right angle drilling, sweet! 

I would really like to hear anybodys experience with dewalts cordless joist drill or their cordless superhawg style drill. Thinking about picking one up but it’s hard to justify unless I know it will replace the corded drill for good.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Aurneriel said:


> I use an angle drill from Milwaukee, and it's definitely a high-quality angle drill. If you are a contractor, it is very important for you to anticipate the narrowest jobs. The ball-bearing design of the tool makes it ideal for work requiring high torque. You will do yourself a huge favor by purchasing this beautifully designed nozzle for drilling at right angles.


Worst non intro ever! Did you not read the forum rules? My guess is you didn’t. 24 hours to comply.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Worst non intro ever! Did you not read the forum rules? My guess is you didn’t. 24 hours to comply.


I'd delete it right away, can't even write engrish. spam.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I'd delete it right away, can't even write engrish. spam.


You’re no fun.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> You’re no fun.


When they don't show up 5 hours after their one post wonder... delete, when they reply now that's fun.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Will said:


> Anyone have a Cordless Hole Hawg/Angle Drill/Stud & Joist Drill? How has it held up, what brand models?


Get the Milwaukee Super Hog and get it with the quick lock instead of the chuck. Then get a 6" and 12" extension and you can quickly swap extensions etc... I use the saber tooth bits. Works great and you get lots of life per battery.

So basically what LeesPlumbing said exactly.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The m18. But most of the name brands IMO are only as good as the bits you stick in them.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The m18. But most of the name brands IMO are only as good as the bits you stick in them.


I agree, I figure a couple new drill bits when I do a large remodel. They’re expendable


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I agree, I figure a couple new drill bits when I do a large remodel. They’re expendable


This.

The amount of time I have spent (and apprentices have spent) d!cking around with old, dull, crappy self feed bits is ridiculous. 

We have tried to use a lot of different bits over the years, every manufacturer’s version of the “new hole wrecker 2000,” or whatever. They all are limited and there is nothing like a new bit. 

We use the m18 super hawg. It’s fine. I also have a Timberwolf around that is probably from the 1980s that has never let me down even with a 4+” self feed on a ladder. But I’m finding that cords suck more and more.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> This.
> 
> The amount of time I have spent (and apprentices have spent) d!cking around with old, dull, crappy self feed bits is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I don’t do much new construction but when I do it’s usually on slab foundations. I try to rough my plumbing in such a manner that I don’t have to drill a lot. 

I’m getting old. I dont like drilling holes anymore.

Im going to borrow Rocky’s Milwaukee Pex crimper next month because the tendons in my elbows hurt after I do a whole house repipe with manual crimpers. I have to repipe one of my old high school teachers house, he has polybutylene. Getting old isn’t for pussys.


----------

